# What’s Up With Weston?



## Mastercaster (Nov 4, 2019)

Was looking forward to getting a Weston #22 Pro Series 1.5-HP grinder for Christmas and it seems like they’re on B/O until March 2020. Even the Butcher series are in limited qty. Are they going under or retooling for new models or what? Getting my smoker build finished up soon and want to start cranking out some sausage, et al, so will probably opt for the LEM #22 1-hp. Should be more than I’ll ever need but I only like to buy once if I have a choice. Also getting the LEM 10-lb vertical stuffer as well.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 4, 2019)

I've enjoyed my LEM Big Bite but it is not as large as what you are shooting for.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just checked it at meatprocessingproducts.com. They have it 0n sale for $699
https://www.meatprocessingproducts....ufjU2AGkGYp3zzUalyAXSsnTFIeboRZQaAoBWEALw_wcB


----------



## Mastercaster (Nov 4, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Just checked it at meatprocessingproducts.com. They have it 0n sale for $699
> https://www.meatprocessingproducts....ufjU2AGkGYp3zzUalyAXSsnTFIeboRZQaAoBWEALw_wcB



Thanks pushok. I’ll check it out. Walton’s had it for $574.99 when they had them and Amazon had it for similar price. I’ve asked Walton’s via message about Weston’s supply issue. Waiting to hear back. I may be better off with the LEM in the long run. I dunno.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 4, 2019)

If your wanting to crank out that much sausage i would skip on the 10lb stuffer and go with something much larger. Ive got the 30lb electric one from cabelas and cant be happier. Easy to use by yourself with the foot pedal and dont have to reload all the time.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 4, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> If your wanting to crank out that much sausage i would skip on the 10lb stuffer and go with something much larger. Ive got the 30lb electric one from cabelas and cant be happier. Easy to use by yourself with the foot pedal and dont have to reload all the time.



I hear ya Sowsage, got the same setup with the 20 pound model, love it! Cabelas has the 1.5hp commercial grinder going for $649. RAY

*https://www.cabelas.com/product/hom...180/carnivore-hp-grinder/2111983.uts?slotId=2*


----------



## Mastercaster (Nov 4, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> If your wanting to crank out that much sausage i would skip on the 10lb stuffer and go with something much larger. Ive got the 30lb electric one from cabelas and cant be happier. Easy to use by yourself with the foot pedal and dont have to reload all the time.



Wow! That is so tempting.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 4, 2019)

Mastercaster said:


> Wow! That is so tempting.


I used a 5lb hand crank for a few years when i was learning to make sausage. It served its purpose but no way i would go back at this point.


----------

